# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشاوره درباره برنامه ریزی از مهر

## mohammad74

سلام از همه دوستان آشنا به برنامه ریزی میخوام کمک کنن تا بتونم یه برنامه خوب برای مدرسه و از مهر ماه بچنیم تا بتونم با قدرت کامل پیش برم و از همه خواهش میکنم که کمک کنند و هر نکته ای فک می کنند مفیده بگویند ممنون از همه

----------


## mohammad74

لطفا یه کمکی  کنید

----------


## mahsa92

با مشاور مشورت کنید

----------


## mohammad74

> با مشاور مشورت کنید


پولش رو ندارم ای خواهر

----------


## free93

از مشاوره رایگان استفاده کنید
یا حق

----------


## Aliz

> سلام از همه دوستان آشنا به برنامه ریزی میخوام کمک کنن تا بتونم یه برنامه خوب برای مدرسه و از مهر ماه بچنیم تا بتونم با قدرت کامل پیش برم و از همه خواهش میکنم که کمک کنند و هر نکته ای فک می کنند مفیده بگویند ممنون از همه


سلام 
من نظرم پیش رفتن با برنامه ی آزمون های قلم چی هست .البته برنامه اش بدون حضور در آزمون هاش شاید به اندازه ی کافی مفید واقع نشه.(نمی دونم شرکت می کنید یا نه؟)
اگر شرکت می کنید اعلام کنید تا یه چند تا مشاوره در مورد برنامه هاش بدم.
اگر هم قصد شرکت ندارید به نظرم هماهنگی با برنامه ی مدرسه بهترین روشه و اینکه جوری جلو برید که بتونید تا اواخر فروردین یه دور درس ها رو تموم کنید.

----------


## melinamirmiran

میشه درباره برنامه قلم چی توضیح بدید؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> سلام 
> من نظرم پیش رفتن با برنامه ی آزمون های قلم چی هست .البته برنامه اش بدون حضور در آزمون هاش شاید به اندازه ی کافی مفید واقع نشه.(نمی دونم شرکت می کنید یا نه؟)
> اگر شرکت می کنید اعلام کنید تا یه چند تا مشاوره در مورد برنامه هاش بدم.
> اگر هم قصد شرکت ندارید به نظرم هماهنگی با برنامه ی مدرسه بهترین روشه و اینکه جوری جلو برید که بتونید تا اواخر فروردین یه دور درس ها رو تموم کنید.


من قلم چی شرکت میکنم.
نظراتتونو به منم بگین
سپاس

----------


## mohammad74

> سلام 
> من نظرم پیش رفتن با برنامه ی آزمون های قلم چی هست .البته برنامه اش بدون حضور در آزمون هاش شاید به اندازه ی کافی مفید واقع نشه.(نمی دونم شرکت می کنید یا نه؟)
> اگر شرکت می کنید اعلام کنید تا یه چند تا مشاوره در مورد برنامه هاش بدم.
> اگر هم قصد شرکت ندارید به نظرم هماهنگی با برنامه ی مدرسه بهترین روشه و اینکه جوری جلو برید که بتونید تا اواخر فروردین یه دور درس ها رو تموم کنید.


از مهر ماه میخوام برم قلمچی
لطفا مشاوره رو همینجا بدید تا همه استفاده ببرند
ممنون

----------


## No Name

برای خوندن پاسخ به این تاپیک برید.
(به زودی قرار میدن)

*پرسش در خصوص تجربیات آقای Aliz رتبه 198 کنکور 91 ریاضی*

----------


## sarakonkuri

به من میگن گزینه دو سوالاتش به کنکور شبیه تر هسش نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## Aliz

> به من میگن گزینه دو سوالاتش به کنکور شبیه تر هسش نظر شما چیه؟


والا من که گزینه دو شرکت نمی کردم ولی دو سه تا آزمونش رو که از بقیه گرفتم و دیدم به نظرم سوالاتش سخت تر از کنکور بود.
البته مساله این سختی سوال ها نبود (که اتفاقا گاهی اوقات سوال سخت واسه ی یه کنکوری خوبه!) بلکه تیپ سوال ها بود که تقریبا دور از کنکور بود و میشه گفت الکلی سخت بود!*توی کنکور معمولا سوالات سخت با مفاهیم اصلی کتاب سروکار دارن* ولی سختی سوالای گزینه ی 2 اصلا چنین حالتی نداره!
هرچند زمان ما هم یه نعدادی که گزینه ی 2 شرکت می کردن یه جورایی سوال هاش رو به رخ قلم چی می کشیدن ولی به نظرم* قلم چی واقعا استانداردتره*!

----------


## mohammad74

میشه کمی بیشتر درباره اون برنامه ای که گفتید توضیح بدید

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> به من میگن گزینه دو سوالاتش به کنکور شبیه تر هسش نظر شما چیه؟


ببین میدونی چرا میگن به کنکور شبیه تره؟؟؟
چون عین سوالای کنکور سال قبل رو میارن .... بایدم شبیه کنکور باشه ...
چطور موقع کنکور میشه بالاتریت رتبه اشون رتبه 2 رقمی هست اونم تک و توک و بسیار کم ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> به من میگن گزینه دو سوالاتش به کنکور شبیه تر هسش نظر شما چیه؟


اینو حتما بخون 

*سلام. این روزا خیلیا راجع به گزینه۲ و سنجش از من میپرسن… راستش من دوس  نداشتم این پست رو بذارم ولی دلایلی رو که باعث میشه بگم تو این آزمونا  شرکت نکنید رو میگم بهتون…





   عیب آزمون های گزینه۲

دستش درد نکنه برنامه خوبی ریخته!!!ولی اصلا به اجراش فکرنکرده.



۱-اشکال اولش اینه که گفته مثلاامروز صبح از ساعت ۷:۳۰!!! تا ۹ فصل ۲ شیمی ۲ رو بخونید.این چند تا مشکل به وجود میاره:
من بعید و حتی غیر ممکن می دونم که شما سه ماه تابستون هر روز ساعت ۷:۳۰  شروع به درس خوندن کنید.اگر هم این کار رو کنید باور کنید تو آذر ماه که  انرژی فوق العاده ای لازم دارید باور کنید کم میارید.
حالا فرض کنید من هر روز ۷:۳۰ شروع به درس خوندن کردم.اومدیم و ساعت ۷:۳۰  من حس شیمی نداشتم و خواستم ریاضی(که تا سه روز تو برنامه نیست) رو  بخونم.باور کنید برنامه تون قاطی میشه(اینو خودتون بارها تجربه کرده اید)
حالا اگه من دو سه روز درس نخوندم دیگه باید برنامه رو تعطیل کنم واحد  جبرانی هم که برای یه روز هم کافی نیست.چه برسه به ۲هفته مسافرت.حس عقب  بودن از برنامه خیلی حس بدیه که باعث میشه تمرکزی روی مطالعه نداشته باشید.



۲-اشکال دوم آزمون سازیه: تو گزینه۲ چه یه درس ادبیات امتحان بدیم چه ۳۰  درس فرقی نمی کنه بازم ۲۵ سوال ادبیات می دن که اگه یه کم فکر کنید غیر  منطقی به نظر میاد.



۳-گزینه ۲ از همین الان سنجش محوره: یعنی بیشتر به رتبه اهمیت میده تا به  آموزش(اومده برای دانش آموز چندین رتبه داده و حتی رتبه اش در کنکور رو  تخمین زده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ) به خدا این  تخمین ها یه ذره ارزش نداره چه تو گزینه ۲ چه هر جای دیگه.



۴-یه نفر می گفت با برنامه کانون بخونید تو گزینه ۲ خودتون رو بسنجید. چون  جامعه آماری گزینه ۲ بزرگتره.و بیشتر تیزهوشان ها اونجا ثبت نام کرده اند.  اولا جامه آماری کانون بزرگتره و به احتمال خیلی زیاد گزینه ۲ از اول مهر  خیلی از دانش آموزهاش رو از دست میده(چون هیچ کس به برنامه اش نمیرسه) دوما  اگه این همه زرنگ داره پس کو نتیجه؟ چرا میاد با رتبه ۳ رقمی مصاحبه می  کنه ولی تو کانون به ۲ رقمی ها هم نوبت نمی رسه. سوما نمیشه با یکی خوند تو  یکی امتحان داد چون اصلا اون مباحثی که تو آبان ماه تو برنامه گزینه ۲ هست  ممکنه تو کانون تو اسفند ماه تو برنامه باشه. تو این شرایط که سنجیدن خود  اصلا  معنی نداره. چهارما کی به شما گفته قبل از خرداد ماه خودتون رو  بسنجید.این سنجیدن اصلا لازم نیست.



۵-آخرین آزمون گزینه۲ سه هفته مونده به کنکوره.بعد ولتون میکنه.تو این سه  هفته خیلی اتفاق ها میتونه بیفته.کانون یه هفته مونده به کنکور هم یه  امتحان می گیره.



۶-جمعه های خوب برای برگزاری آزمون رو سنجش و کانون براشته اند.برای این  کهگزینه ۲با اونا کنتاکت نخوره جمعه های دیگه رو برداشته.در نتیجه مثلا در  بین امتحانات ترم آزمون انداخت.




   عیب آزمون های سنجش

۱-هشت تا آزمون برای یه سال خیلی کمه که باعث میشه فاصله آزمون ها بیشتر  بشه و برنامه شون سنگین تر از طرف دیگه شما هم چون وقت بیشتری دارین بیشتر  تلفش می کنین.
 ۲-تا عید درس ها رو تموم می کنه حتی درس های پیش رو!!!!!! این بده. یه  دانش آموز عادی نباید تا عید درس ها رو تموم کنه( چون اگه تموم کنه اولا  مطالعه اش به شدت افت می کنه همچنین انگیزه اش برای جبران ضعف ها خیلی کم  میشه(خیلی ها از جمله خود من این رو تجربه کردن)) در نتیجه چون درس ها رو  تموم نکردید میرید آزمون رتبه خوبی نمیارید و روحیه تون داغون می کنید.

۳-چندتا اشکال دیگه که اگه خواستین می نویسم. 						    *

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> والا من که گزینه دو شرکت نمی کردم ولی دو سه تا آزمونش رو که از بقیه گرفتم و دیدم به نظرم سوالاتش سخت تر از کنکور بود.
> البته مساله این سختی سوال ها نبود (که اتفاقا گاهی اوقات سوال سخت واسه ی یه کنکوری خوبه!) بلکه تیپ سوال ها بود که تقریبا دور از کنکور بود و میشه گفت الکلی سخت بود!*توی کنکور معمولا سوالات سخت با مفاهیم اصلی کتاب سروکار دارن* ولی سختی سوالای گزینه ی 2 اصلا چنین حالتی نداره!
> هرچند زمان ما هم یه نعدادی که گزینه ی 2 شرکت می کردن یه جورایی سوال هاش رو به رخ قلم چی می کشیدن ولی به نظرم* قلم چی واقعا استانداردتره*!


دوست من سوالای گزینه خیلی اسون تر از قلم چی هست ...
من خودم قلم چی میرم ... دوستم که گزینه 2 میره سوالاش رو نگاه میکنم راحت میتونم هر درس رو بالای 50 بزنم ...
واقعا اسونه ...

ولی یه حقیقتی که هست اینه که سوالای گزینه 2 استاندارد تر از قلم چی هست ... اما فقط سوالاش
وگرنه قلم چی کارش خیلی درست تر از گزینه 2 هست

----------

